# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour Thái Lan 5 ngày 4 đêm dịp hè

## doanmyhoa

*BANGKOK - PATTAYA - SAFARI WORLD*
*TOUR 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM - HOTEL 4 SAO*
*GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI THÁNG 5, 6, 7, 8: 4,950.000/KHÁCH TRỌN GÓI*
*KHỞI HÀNH MỖI NGÀY CÓ 4 CHUYẾN BAY - LUÔN CÓ VÉ*​
Những điểm tham quan nổi bật của chương trình Du lịch Thái Lan:
1. Chùa Phật Vàng 5,5 tấn – linh thiêng nhất tại thủ đô Bangkok.
2. Nhà Hàng Xoay 86 tầng cao nhất thủ đô Bangkok.
3. Chùa núi vàng Wat Saket.
4. Tham quan Vườn Thú Sriracha – Tiger Zoo.
5. Chương trình chuyển giới nổi tiếng Alcazar Show
6. Tòa Nhà Tỷ Phú 
7. Massage Thái Cổ Truyền.
8. Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa
9. Đảo Coral – còn gọi là Đảo San Hô.
10. Dạo thuyền tham quan đời sống ven sông của người dân Thái và xem hiện tượng cá nổi.
11. Công viên Safari World
12. Chợ nổi 4 miền
13. Thăm vường nho Silver Lake....
14. Ăn uống đầy đủ các bữa, sáng trưa tối theo chương trình tour
​*Quà Tặng:* 01 Suất Massage Thái Cổ Truyền
Nhà Hàng Xoay 86 Tầng Cao Nhất Thái Lan
Lẩu Suki Nhật - BBQ Hải Sản - Wat Yannawa 
Alcazar Show - Tòa Nhà Tỷ Phú - Wat Saket
Đồi Kromlung Chumpron - Dạo Sông H.Thoại

Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH Pacific Travel*
*Địa chỉ: Số 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương, P9, Q5, HCM*
*Hotline: 0933462295*
Hoặc xem tại: Du lịch Thái Lan hè giá rẻ
https://sites.google.com/site/thiena...-lan-he-gia-re

----------


## doanmyhoa

*Thân chào quý du khách, Công ty chúng tôi mới renew lại lịch trình tour Thái Lan giá rẻ, Xin gửi đến quý du khách tham khảo

- Tour 5 ngày 4 đêm, Bay sáng về chiều tối
- Khách sạn 3 và 4 sao
- Khởi hành mỗi ngày
- Giá 4,900,000/khách

NGÀY 1: TP.HCM (SÀI GÒN) - BANGKOK (ĂN 2 BỮA)

*+ Trưởng đoàn của Công ty du lịch sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Tour Du Lịch Thái Lan từ tp.hcm
Trưa: - Đến sân bay Thái Lan, Đoàn dùng bữa nhẹ trên máy bay hoặc dùng coupon tại sân bay

Chiều: - Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:

+ Cung Điện Mùa Hè của vua Rama V -tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới, trưng bày các bảo vật : Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ… Hoàng Cung Thailand (tùy theo tình hình kẹt xe và một vài quy định hiện tại của Hoàng Cung & Cung Điện mà HDV sẽ sắp xếp thay đổi điểm khác cho phù hợp ). Hoặc Viếng thăm Wat Traimit – ngôi chùa nổi tiếng với pho tượng phật bằng vàng nguyên khối nặng 5 tấn rưỡi linh thiêng nhất Bangkok.

+ Xe đưa Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng rồi về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…

*NGÀY 2: BANGKOK - PATTAYA (ĂN 3 BỮA)*

+ Dùng điểm tâm sáng Buffet tại khách sạn

+ Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Vườn Thú Hoang Dã (Safafi World) - Quý khách ngồi trên xe đi dạo trong công viên của thế giới động vật xem: Hươu Cao cổ, Lạc Đà, Sư Tử, Beo, Gấu,... được nuôi thả tự do. Ăn trưa Buffet với hàng trăm món đặc sắc trong công viên - tiếp tục xem show biểu diễn xiếc Cá Heo ngộ nghĩnh thông minh (Dolphin show), Cowboy Show với các màn trình diễn ly kỳ hấp dẫn.

+ Tiếp theo xe sẽ đưa quý khách đến tham quan Chợ Nổi 4 Miền… thưởng thức và mua sắm đặc sản địa phương Thái Lan.

+ Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn 4 sao ở Pattaya. Qúy khách có thể liên hệ hướng dẫn viên để khám phá các chương trình giải trí về đêm tại Pattaya

*NGÀY 3: PATTAYA - MASSAGE THÁI (ĂN 3 BỮA)* 

+ Dùng điểm tâm sáng Buffet tại khách sạn

+ Đoàn khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô (Coral) bằng tàu cao tốc, Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc).

+ Tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý

+ Tiếp đến, quý khách tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn – ngọn núi được người dân dát hình Phật thích ca bằng vàng 22k, cao 140m tặng cho vua Rama IX nhân dịp 50 năm trị vì vương quốc Thái Lan.

+ Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó, xe đưa đoàn tham quan Vườn nho Silver Lake tuyệt đẹp

+ Đoàn dừng chân Đồi Vọng Cảnh ngắm toàn cảnh Pattaya

+ Thưởng thức Chương trình Alcazar Show pê đê vô cùng hoành tráng do các diễn viên chuyển đổi giới tính biểu diễn – Thailand Must See Show

+ Công ty du lịch sẽ tặng quý khách 1 suất Massage Thái Cổ Truyền giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể . Quý khách dùng bữa tối và tự do khám phá Pattaya…Dùng cơm chiều tại nhà hàng, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 4: PATTAYA - BANGKOK (ĂN 2 BỮA)*

+ Dùng điểm tâm sang Buffet tại khách sạn

+ Tham quan Trung Tâm Nuôi Ong Lấy Mật 

+ Ghé Cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái

+ Tiếp tục tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc Hoàng gia

+ Quý khách được thưởng thức BUFFET BAIYOKE SKY HOTEL trưa cao cấp với nhiều món ăn tự chọn hấp dẫn: Thịt Bò ngoại nhập, Sushi, nước trái cây, bánh ngọt, chè các loại…tại Tòa Nhà 86 tầng Baiyoke Sky – cao nhất thủ đô Bangkok. Vừa dùng tiệc, quý khách còn đươc chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thủ đô Bangkok và lưu lại những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời tại đây

+ Viếng Phật 4 Mặt cầu nguyện may mắn và bình an cho gia đình, nơi linh thiêng nhất Thái Lan...

+ Xe đưa đón quý khách tại khu vực mua sắm sầm uất nhất Bangkok: Chợ Sĩ Pratunam, World Trade CENTRE, BAIYOKE SKY, PLATINUM, ROBINSON SILOM, RACHADA SAGO MARKET và tự túc dùng cơm chiều tự chọn trong siêu thị Big C.

*NGÀY 5: BANGKOK - TP.HCM (ĂN 2 BỮA)*

+ Dùng điểm tâm sáng Buffet tại khách sạn.

+ Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.

+ Tham quan chùa Wat Nong Ket Yai, một trong những ngôi chùa nổi tiếng và linh thiêng ở Bangkok 

+ Sau đó, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Thái Lan đáp chuyến bay trở về Sài Gòn, kết thúc chương trình tham quan Thái Lan 5 ngày 4 đêm từ TP.HCM. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá tour bao gồm:*

Vé máy bay hàng không Jettar, Nok Air, Vietjet, Thái Asia Air... khứ hồi theo đoàn ( SGN – BKK – SGN ).Thuế phi trường hai nước, phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu. (Giá Thuế 147$ áp dụng theo thời điểm xuất vé ).Ăn nghỉ tham quan, xe cao cấp đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 - 4 sao Thái Lan. (hoặc khách sạn tương đương)
​

Bangkok : Karnmanee Place, S.DAvenue, Dynasty, Royal River,Thamrongin v.v…

Pattaya : Royal Century, R-Con Wong Amat, The Night, LK Paragon, Memo, v.v…

Trưởng đoàn và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. Tặng nón và bao da hộ chiếu.Vé tàu cano cao cấp ra đảo Coral, Buffet 86 tầng, Massage Thái, Show Pede....Phí bảo hiểm tai nạn du lịch ( mức bồi thường cao nhất về người là 10.000 USD/khách).


Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
*Cheap Tour Group - Công ty TNHH Pacific Travel
Địa chỉ: Số 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương, P9, Q5, HCM
Hotline: 0933462295
Hoặc xem tại: https://sites.google.com/site/thienantravelsite/*

----------


## doanmyhoa

*Tháng 2, 3, 4 giảm giá tour Thái Lan 5 ngày 4 đêm còn 5,100,000 vnđ/khách. khởi hành các ngày . Một vài hình anh đểm đến khách sẽ tham quan như sau:

*















Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
*Cheap Tour Group - Công ty TNHH Pacific Travel
Địa chỉ: Số 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương, P9, Q5, HCM
Hotline: 0933462295
Hoặc xem tại: Du lịch Thái Lan giá rẻ*

----------


## doanmyhoa

Chương trình Thái Lan sắp khởi hành trở lại, dự kiến tháng 7/2020. Chúng tôi đang đợi công văn của chính phủ nước ta và nước bạn để được phục vụ quý khách. Dự kiến giá giảm sâu để kích cầu du lịch sau dịch Covid 19.

----------


## doanmyhoa

*Hiện tại, ngày 15/06/2020. tình hình tour Thái Lan vẫn bị ảnh hưởng bởi đại dịch Covid 19. Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines đã lên kế hoạch bay lại ngày 1/7. Nhưng chưa có lịch trình chuyến bay cụ thể. Chúng tôi sẽ theo dõi sát sao tình hình bay lại của các hãng bay, sẽ thông báo chương trình tour Thái Lan sớm nhất đến quý khách trên trang didau.org, Hoặc quý khách xem chi tiết tại: https://sites.google.com/site/thienantravelsite/ . Xin cám ơn quý khách hàng.*

----------

